# Kipor KDE6700TA3 battery charge problem



## JDN (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I am new to this forum, and I am very limited in my knowledge or experience with generators outside of just using them.

I am living in SE Madagascar and have generator that is no longer charging it's starter battery.

It is a Kipor KDE6700TA3, diesel generator. I have had the generator for a couple of years and a few months ago it stopped starting. I took the battery and was able to charge it with a solar panel that I have and was then able to start the generator. The battery's indicator showed that the battery needed to be replaced, so I bought a new battery for the generator. This battery has worked fine until this week. I now notice that the battery is not charging and only after removing the battery and charging it will it start the generator.

I would appreciate any help troubleshooting this problem as I don't want to be buying new batteries every few months. 

An example scenario -- I can put a battery with a charge, say 12.5v in the generator and it will start the generator. The generator has a battery volt readout, and over the course of the generator use -- typically 2-3 hours each time, the volts will drop to 11.5 or less, and the generator will not start without charging the battery again. The current battery is new by a few months, and it's indicator is green indicating it is still good.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Abdo (Aug 9, 2020)

I have the same problem please let me know if you solve it.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Is it possible that the charging circuit built into the generator has a fuse in the circuit? 
I would start there.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

JDN said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am new to this forum, and I am very limited in my knowledge or experience with generators outside of just using them.
> 
> ...


JDN, 
the following is what I suggested in a similar issue that someone had. A good 12 volt battery should read 12.6 volts or a bit higher, without the engine running or a trickle charge on it (untouched for 24hrs). Find a trickle charger that would provide 4 amps or more and if you can't than get a battery charger (they usually provide more amps) that will. Run the charger while the generator is running obviously, and that way the battery should stay up to full capacity. Like I said above make sure that the charger puts out at least 4 amps. This will give you time to figure out what is happening with the on-board alternator before spending money on a new battery etc. I would remove the alternator prior to using the charger on the battery, and have it checked by a mechanic. However, It is possible that the current battery has been damaged by running it down several times (unless it is a deep-cycle battery)so you might still need to purchase a battery if it has issues, for this suggestion to work properly. Check the battery as described above to see if it reads 12.6v, if lower than that then it has been compromised. Let us know, Dutchy


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Know nothing about Kipor generators. The issue is fairly common with some generators here. The fast and painless fix is to simply get another charger, connect to a reliable source of power (120V here, 2 wire 220V there?) and dead end the existing charger circuit. Depending on wiring configuration, maybe just the ungrounded lead. The battery will be charged and maintained for your use. Also a good idea for the power source to be available when the generator is running. Here's a link to a typical unit, equivalent probably available where you are in appropriate voltage. Good luck



https://www.amazon.com/MOTOPOWER-MP00205A-Automatic-Battery-Maintainer/dp/B06XWDZ2KQ/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-p13n1_0?cv_ct_cx=battery+charger&dchild=1&keywords=battery+charger&pd_rd_i=B06XWDZ2KQ&pd_rd_r=20f5ff82-5284-4a1f-859f-1ece53718d67&pd_rd_w=7XFqG&pd_rd_wg=pPeN1&pf_rd_p=13bf9bc7-d68d-44c3-9d2e-647020f56802&pf_rd_r=KG0CGM7CG138BVR7XQ5B&psc=1&qid=1596998498&sr=1-1-791c2399-d602-4248-afbb-8a79de2d236f


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

check the fuses first.
i suspect the diode pack is bad.
yea you need a good generator tech.


----------

